# water wheeling question



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey guys i was wondering how to water wheelie? im prob gettin a set of supergrip superlights. the size is 26z10-12 fronts and 26x12-12 backs. my buddy said i gotta run like 7-9 psi in the fronts and 5 in the backs, pull the front up and just burp the throttle. what do you guys think? or wht i should do?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

to be honest with you i dont think it has much to do with the air pressure. sure it helps but all you need is water about 3/4 to full tire depth and give it some gas. as long as your back tires are getting grip your front will come up. i have done water wheelies on my 250 recon before.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

i only have to get over floor boards and it goes right up


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

do you have a low gear, if so sit way back and stab the throttle. Never rode a bike I couldn't wheelie.the deeper the water the easier the wheelie.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

stand on the back rack and just work the throttle. it gets easier the deeper it gets. If the pond you are trying to wheelie in has a soft bottom you might not be able to do it.


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

ok thanks alot but what is a good psi to run?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

that depends on if you ride just mud or trails and mud, my swamplites say max 7 psi but i run 4.5 to 5 psi i also ride trails but if i rode just mud i would run around 3 psi


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

trials and mud. im runnin 7 psi in all my tires right now. but i did tht so i could float across some deep mud and not dig to the bottom and get high centered.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I run around 5 to 7.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

:agreed:5-7. also if you get to the handlebars..*.you went too deep son!*


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

haha well my limit is the racks.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

grizz825 said:


> trials and mud. im runnin 7 psi in all my tires right now. but i did tht so i could float across some deep mud and not dig to the bottom and get high centered.


usually running really low psi helps keep you up on top of the mud. sure the tires get taller when they have more air, but they are harder and dig more.


----------

